# Oceana County Brook and Brown Trout Fishing



## sparty90 (May 2, 2005)

I am new to the Oceana County area and have an interest in learning to fish for Brook and Brown Trout with spinners and worms. My dad and I did this 25 years ago when I was relatively young in other parts of Michigan. I would like to explore some areas and take him out once I hopefully have some luck. I am close to Stoney Creek and not far from the southern reaches of the Pentwater river and the northern reaches of the White river. I realize that you cannot provide exact locations. I am looking for general guidance and suggestions on whether it is worthwhile to try and perhaps some access points. Information on surrounding counties would also be helpful.

I appreciate any help that you can provide. If you would prefer to email me instead of post, I can be reached at [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I moved to PW last year and am going through the same learning curve. Most of the smaller water has been decent, haven't done all that well on the bigger water yet myself...


----------



## mceder1 (Aug 19, 2007)

If fished for trout in Oceana my hole life. All the waters are excellent for fishing. The trick is to go and go often. The more you get to know a river around here the better luck you will have.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I was on one of those streams, the trout were in a biting mood and there were still many steelhead present. You are on the right track, and there are many other nice streams in that area. But most are bordered by privvate land, so get to know the local folks (and the out-of-town owners) & you'll be better off.
I would probably PM or email you with some specifics if you fill your profile out. Best of luck to you, trout-hunter.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The suggestion to fill out your profile is sound.

Get out a county map and begin to explore streams. I like to look for areas that are off the beaten path, ones that take some hiking to get into. If you work at it you'll be rewarded with some honey spots.

As for using spinners it is a sound tactic. Fish upstream and learn to toss the spinner as close to cover as you can and reel the offering back to you with some speed, but varying speeds can be effetive as well.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I’ve never seen this creek until today. Trout or chubs were rising.

Anyone know if it’s open? There was 1 car at the access and it didn’t seem to be an open stream.


----------



## ongo (Oct 1, 2017)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> I’ve never seen this creek until today. Trout or chubs were rising.
> 
> Anyone know if it’s open? There was 1 car at the access and it didn’t seem to be an open stream.


Looks like the old dam on stoney creek, west of Shelby. If so it opens last saturday this month. PM me for more info.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

That pic is easily recognizable (Marchfield aka Marshville) ......yep, last SAt. this month. There is no "e" in this creek & lake name. I will be upstream from there @ an access known as iron bridge for the opener......


----------



## ongo (Oct 1, 2017)

itchn2fish said:


> That pic is easily recognizable (Marchfield aka Marshville) ......yep, last SAt. this month. There is no "e" in this creek & lake name. I will be upstream from there @ an access known as iron bridge for the opener......


Never was much of a speller, But I know that stream and the lake pretty well.


----------



## fivestrings (Jan 29, 2012)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> I’ve never seen this creek until today. Trout or chubs were rising.
> 
> Anyone know if it’s open? There was 1 car at the access and it didn’t seem to be an open stream.


Get the book "trout streams of Michigan" can likely find it on amazon


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

ongo said:


> Never was much of a speller, But I know that stream and the lake pretty well.


Very good. I'm sure then, that we've bumped into each other in the past. For anyone fishing here this spring there are steelhead present as well as stream-trout. Best of luck to all. This is my favorite stream/lake/county south of "The Bridge".....


----------

